# mk2 stencil



## C LePoudre (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking at a new paint scheme for my mk2 golf rally car. Anyone know of a _stencil_ (for lack of a better word) of a mk2 that shows profile, front, top, etc that can be used to draw out some paint ideas.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: mk2 stencil (C LePoudre)*

I've never seen anything like this - you are talking about 8.5x11" size kinda thing? Might have to make it yourself or you could try searching for a side profile shot of a white Mk2 maybe...


----------



## C LePoudre (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: mk2 stencil (quattrofun5)*

One person pointed out the stencil of the mk2 on the cover of the bentley manual, which I hadn't noticed before (what's right in front of your nose...right). I was hoping I'd find something on an oblique angle, or a side, top, front, back type of thing. I haven't seen anything like it before either, but thought it was worth asking.


----------

